# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ٢١ يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحفية الصدى الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 21/1/2020


الملك مدربا عاما للمريخ
انفراج ازمة العقرب والقوة الجوية يتمسك باللاعب
رئيس جهاز الكرة يباشر مهامه
سعي حثيث لعلاج  غيابات اللاعبين
الكاف يعتمد رباعي الهلال أفريقيا
لجنة الانضباط تجتمع ظهرا .
رئيس نادي بوعريج يصف الغربال باللاعب الكبير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الضو قدم الخير يشرع في خطوة أولى
Hisham Abdalsamad 

تحركات منتظرة لرئيس جهاز الكرة بنادي المريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة.

أفادت تقارير موثوقة أنّ رئيس جهاز الكرة بالمريخ شرع في خطوة أولى بعد تعيينه رسميًا من قبل إدارة النادي.

وقالت المصادر إنّ اجتماعًا مرتقب سيلتئم بين المدير العام مدثر خيري ورئيس جهاز الكرة الجديد الضو قدم الخير لوضع خارطة الطريق.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أنّ الضو قدم الخير لم يخطر بعد أعضاء جهاز الكرة بأيّ اجتماعٍ بعد قبل الجلوس مع المدير العام لمعرفة تفاصيل العمل في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرّب والغاني ريشموند يشارك

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أشرف على المران المدير الفني للمريخ الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون.

نفذّ المريخ الخرطوم امس”الأثنين” تدريبًا بملعب استاد الخرطوم اشتمل على التمارين البدنية والتكتيكية بمشاركة”22â€³ لاعبًا.

وشارك اللاعب الغاني ريشموند بصورة طبيعية إلى جانب محمد المصطفى، والسماني الصاوي وحمزة داؤود.

وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبًا اليوم”الثلاثاء” بملعب استاد الخرطوم يواصل فيه التحضيرات للمرحلة الثانية من الموسم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواصل إعداده الجاد

أدي فريق شباب المريخ تمرينه الثالث. علي ملعب كليه القاده والأركان مساء  اليوم بالمهندسين تحت الأضواء الكاشفه بقياده الكوتش أبوزر الشريف وطاقمه المعاون 
واشتمل المران علي تمارين اللياقه والاحماء وتنفيذ العديد من الجمل التكتيكيه. وتقسيمات مختلفه عبر الكره 
وماتش تحدي بين الشباب والناشين. قدم فيه اللاعبون مستويات طيبه. هذا وقد وقع علي دفتر الحضور واحد وثلاثون لاعبا. فيما تغيب الرباعي عبد الكريم وطبنجه وصابر وناجي أقو لمشاركتهم في أعداد التيم الأول

وغاب عن المران  حزيفه ومجاهد والحساني وعلي والشيخ عبد الهادي بإذن من الجهاز الفني والإداري فيما تغيب ثلاثي منتخب الناشئين لارتباطهم بتمارين المنتخب

هذا وسوف ينتقل إعداد شباب المريخ لرمال توتي صبيحه الغد حتي موعد السفر لمدينه بورتسودان لاقامه معسكرهم التحضيري هناك برعايه كامله من رابطه مشجعي المريخ بالبحر الأحمر 

*قطاع المراحل السنيه

*2020/2019*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يسلم الغامبي حقوقه رغم صعوبات التحويــل
 .
 .
  تسلّم اللاعب الغامبي (موندو نداو) مستحقاته المالية طرف نادي المريخ التي  تأخرت في الوصول اليه بسبب صعوبة التحويلات البنكية من وإلى السودان.
  وبحسب مصادر فإن نادي اللاعب كان قد رفض سفره للعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم ما  لم يقُم المريخ بإرسال حافز تسجيله (مقدم العقد) إلى جانب مستحقات النادي  المالية نظير إعارته للمريخ لمدة عام واحد.
 هذا وينتظر اللاعب تزاكر الطيران وتأشيرة الدخول من أجل الانضمام لمعسكر الفريق الاعدادي بالخرطوم تحضيراً للنصف الثاني من الموسم.
 وكان المدافع الغامبي نداو (ظ،ظ© عام) قد انضم للمريخ، على سبيل “الاعارة” ، خلال الإنتقالات الشتوية الأخيرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغامبي يتمني التوفيق لمدافعه برفقة المريخ
 .
 .
 كشف المريخ عن  أسباب تأخر وصول محترفه الجديد الغامبي مودو نداو، وأوضح الأحمر أن  التأخير الذي صاحب بعض الرحلات الأسبوع الماضي على خلفية إغلاق المجال  الجوي لعدة ساعات أدى لعمل حجز جديد للاعب ليصل للخرطوم خواتيم الأسبوع  الحالي.. وكان نادي واليدان الغامبي أعلن عبر صفحته الرسمية بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي عن انتقال لاعبه ونجم منتخب الشباب الغامبي مودو للمريخ السوداني  بعقد إعارة لمدة موسمين متمنياً له التوفيق في تجربته الجديدة بعد أن كان  المدافع الشاب خاض تجربة إعارة سابقة في الدوري الأمريكي. على صعيد متصل،  أكمل المريخ الكشف الطبي لمهاجمه الغاني ريشموند واستكمل بقية إجراءاته بعد  وصول اللاعب للخرطوم مساء الأربعاء ليكون اللاعب جاهزاً للانضمام لتحضيرات  الفريق اعتباراً من يوم الإثنين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوالي تحضيراته بمشاركة ريشموند وعودة المصطفي
 .
 .
 واصل  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته للنصف الثاني من الدوري الممتاز وأدى  مرانا في السادسة من مساء الاثنين علي ملعب إستاد الخرطوم.اشتمل على  التدريبات البدنية والتكتيكية بمشاركة 22لاعبا منهم 7من فريق الشباب  بالنادي وغاب عنه لاعبو المنتخب الوطني الاول .وكان الجديد في المران  مشاركة الغاني ريشموند انتوني بجانب عوده الحارس محمد المصطفي بعد اكتمال  مراسم زواجه .فيما شارك الثنائي السماني الصاوي وحمزة داؤود في التدريبات  بصورة طبيعية واشرف علي المران المدير الفني للمريخ الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة  وطاقمه المعاون وشهدت الحصة التدريبية حضور عضو المجلس الكابتن هيثم الرشيد  ومقرر جهاز الكرة ايمن عدار والكابتن التاج ابراهيم عضو الجهاز. وسيواصل  المريخ تحضيراته ليوم غد وويؤدي تدريبات صالة بنادي الشرطه صباحا ببري  ومساءا باستاد الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصنيف قرعة تصفيات كأس العالم 2022 عن قارة أفريقيا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
轻享壬: 轻遽轻 绒 翼 撊 轻禹焉.
 .
  授揄惹 卺 轻扪茄鞘 轻梦硌伞媲崾 谜涎迩 哑碛 轻遽轻 迷演 轻咔严礓轻  仁陧礓 泌智 滔 後体且 轻蒌 耷 轻咔仁 阃阆 阃 轻享 轻享壬 配  轻遽轻 惹 迷儒 撊日 轻禹焉敗 蓓 旁茄 沅 裴 娩 哚 晕 扰氵卿 娩  硎媲滔 蓓 面 碛售徭濉 徇溴 谇 媸沅 娩 礓蔗 颓 轻靡艳 阍硌丘 裴 娩  轻怯兽亚 勉 沐 後矍砩



*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*嫣 延轻 崽闱屙 轻阊砦.. (轻垩惹) 磉暂 瘦钦磲 授寝襄 蓓 轻桃瞧
 .
 .
 侨响 阃阆 谌 轻淹沅 瘦悄徨 惹徜糖 阙 菅磙 轻滔硐 缅犴 孺谘硌硖  闳礓 娩 耷涎 卺 轻拭掎 阙 淝享 轻滔硐 阍硌 裴 娩 葸焉 轻磐恃禽  禹匮 卺礤 仍哚 呷硌 嬲邙仁 卺礤 轻怯抒亚 蓓 轻渔锨. 隳呦 娩 轻阊砦  咔 雾茄 轻嫱硐 颓 徙 礞蒉 蓓 释揄 歪沐 惹崤褪亚. 媲郧 轻沐翘  轻郧 娩 轻嶷 阙 娩享 糟轻 泡秧揄 硖卺 扪砣 沅 轻磐恃禽 蓓 面焰惹  婷 孺谘硌硖 禹哝 孺侨 犴捂 侍讶 娃磙砩.

  骀体 轻垩惹 延轻 崽闱屙 轻阊砦 孓轻: 徜 卿屿 孓萆 轻蹄清硌 阙  嫦阢迩 犴 嵝徇 徙 怯叔徇 孓是 崦馘 卺 渫 添稀 媲抒潇 娩 氏阢 轻蹄清硌  涮驺 轻菅磙. 媸侨 泌演 娩 轻蹄清硌 鸵礓 卺 淹磲怼 泌清襄 让漤 用哝  雾 虞硌 嬗硎严 怯 轻阊砦 蓓 哚 阍茄呱 犴 阙 轻桃瞧秧 媲问抒 用阪  礞闱 闱 媲倪 娩 轻阊砦 禹哝 嫣迨 轻面犰.
 孢卿 轻涮 轻郧 尴 孓 崦遽 孺谘硌硖 勉 蓓 蛰奚 尴咽 蠕玩 (450) 冕 湘崆.










*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻渔锨 蓓 轻闾沔谏 轻亚融 冗糜 轻谘 後沅饰惹
 .
 .
 茹郧堰 16 沅饰瑞 嬉谑 卺 醚融 闾沔谇蕝媲徙淝萦鞘 兽倾 蓓 轻秧侵  媲嵯闱 媲嵛妊..斍崆释窍 轻谘软 徇焉 轻尴銛  撱阱 炮锨 轻耷仙 碡徂卿  蓉驷 撨怯 轻谘 徙涫稳鞘 轻匀侨.

  糜菅 扪谏 蓉驷 呙 轻谘 後沅饰惹 释蕯20鈥 谇沭 媲崾 礓巽迩  轻鞘颓 轻谘软 徇焉 轻尴 惹嵩亚呱 阙 阙逑 炮锨 轻耷仙 惹徨砥 轻谇闵  後秧侵 阡 沔翘迩 闶惹礓.
 媸帚 轻沅禽由16鈥 沅饰瑞 绒砬仙  轻于嫦砩 挢选 轻阚讶 轻陪茄鞘 轻韧秧洹 轻哝硎  舒溆 轻渔锨  阏选  葆迂礓  轻桃瞧  沔秧是漤  犴软 √已 轻捭  轻谘寝 √砣媸頂.
  嬷闶 轻闾沔谏 轻面犰 哚丘 沅 轻谘寝 舒溆 沔秧是漤恰 轻哝硎 蓓闱 帚  轻闾沔谏 轻饲漤 哚丘 沅 轻阚讶 轻韧秧洹 挢选 添孺薯 蓓闱 硎媲滔 蓓  轻闾沔谏 轻饲崴 哚丘 沅 轻于嫦砩 葆迂礓 轻桃瞧选 阏选 媸帚 轻闾沔谏  轻亚融伞 轻渔锨洹 犴软  轻陪茄鞘 嫣已 轻捭.
 嬗梳谌 轻闳茄砬 蓓 轻菔焉 沅 轻忧嫌 媲嶷匝礓 沅 萑亚硌 轻戕柔 嫱熟 轻吻阌 沅 闱延 蓓 阆 轻秧侵 轻香倾 媲嵛妊.
 媸耷 闳茄砬 轻闾沔谑礓 轻饲漤 媲嵫侨谏 蓓 阆礓 轻秧侵 卺 怯是 轻勉硌 蓓蔗 蠕 蒎 孚犰 怯是 淝享 轻秧侵.
 软溷 视手磔 阆礓 轻香倾 徂橇鞘 轻闾沔谏 轻饲崴 卺 怯是 轻勉硌 阃阆 蠕 蒎.
 媸椭 阆礓 轻稳 沅禽忧 轻闾沔谏 轻面犰 沅 轻阌侨奚 卺 怯是 阆礓 轻勉硌 于嫦 蠕 提骓 轻秧侵砩.
  嬗输蒯 沅禽忧 轻蓉驷 蓓 轻忧融 谠 沅 萑亚硌 轻戕柔 媸问抒 蓓  轻吻阌 沅 藻 闱延 惹徙惹亚 轻溴瞧砩 卺 怯是 轻勉硌 阃阆 蠕 蒎  茹享渖 轻香倾.
 嬗兽倾 阊歪 轻闾沔谇 软 礞沩 17 萑亚硌 嫱熟 24  沅 漭 轻藻选 蓓闱 梳谌 闳茄砬 轻湘 讶 轻溴瞧 礞沩 轻毋碛 媲崽阙 27  28 萑亚硌 卺 娩 兽倾 闳茄鞘 轻湘 湔 轻溴瞧 後蓉驷 礞 2 闱延  奕 3 庙倾 沅 沔谙 轻闳茄巧 轻问倾砩.










*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻涮 後烟 -------轻薯糖漤 阃阆 峭阆

  轻阊砦 禹 轻柔 孓嫔 陧 沅 友 轻徂
 愤谇仙 萌淝 轻奕磲 轻已耷 湘闱 砣退驿 阡 闱 蓓 庙享 萌淝 轻阊砦 算 碡徂驿 轻咝壬 骓障捩溴 阙 捩 陧 嫒湘 翁
 蓓 轻算卿礓鞘 滟 轻郧谘 轻呷硌 轻糜是 轻友 尴嫜 拚硐 售潇 蓓迩 惹涫涨亚 轻阊砦 婷蒯 卺 轻阊砦 徂 禹 轻柔
 蓓 轻谇 1997 呤 线舒 阋汜 萌媲徂怯 戕轻丘 融滏卿 禹 轻柔
 拭佑 轻阊砦 奕 轻遽轻 驺 轴 轻猛阊 轻泌嫣 咔 沩崆 轻靡艳 卺 硐 萌淝 轻阊砦 孑 戕香叔 菔 轻徨 仍茄
  蓓 闳茄砬 轻捭 沁视 轻阊砦 湎 轻遽轻 晚 舒翘 轻菅磙卿 372 阊 咔  湔砣 轻阊砦 151 萱茵 软溷 涮 轻遽轻 蓓 120 闳茄巧 蒉
 庙 邃沁 萸艳 31 闳茄巧 硎尴 儒 禹 轻柔 卺 嬲磔 禹 轻蛰 轻湘犴
 轻授窍 陀 沔翘迩 淝享 轻捭 蓓 101 沔翘迳
 逄驺 轻阊砦 猛岩 430 逑萸 蓓 轻匀沁 轻蛰秧 软溷 犹 逄驺 轻遽轻 395 逑蒺 庙 容茄 35 逑萸
   蓓 轻蓉驷鞘 轻耷秧 涮 轻阊砦 蓓 娩 硗揶 呙 轻吣嬗 轻幂秧揄 蓓  轻谇 1989 孑葬 轻遽轻 驺 仪 谇桃 褪 轻落 蓓 轻舒酝 热劓嵘 耷秧
  蓓 轻蓉驷鞘 轻呸犴沩 涮 轻阊砦 蓓 呜 蓉驷 匝 骀迂 幂秧揄 蓓 酸撬  沅怯惹 蓓 1986 1994 2014 吲涮且 徙 碛守 轻遽轻 娩 硗揶 眼 阍茄咔叔  蓓 禹咔萸 扪侨 轻算卿 阍茄咔
 锨吾 轻渔锨 轻阊砦 闶萱 孑 轻蓉驷鞘 轻薯 试演 轻尕 轻阊砦 彐 涨腿 轻呲 轻泌犰
 萑闱星 硎萱 禹 轻蛰 轻湘犴 卺 轻阊砦 禹 轻柔峡
 认嫜 沣是 糜渝 轻唔仪 蓓 轻视陧淝 徇友 屙沅 嬗碡焉 轻阊砦 卺 轻哐 轻渔锨漤
  徙 碛守 轻遽轻 逡 谘 轻阊砦 蓓 轻沅禽忧 轻锨吾砩 裴 融 娩 面侦  轻哝 俞磴卿 阃阆 俞磴卿 炮崆 轻遽轻 让 硎颜 轻阊砦 骓颓驷媲 胖谇蒎  褪 硎氵 轻靡艳 沅 轻嵬寝 儒
 https://www.facebook.com/www.faecbookalmerrikh.fc/
 清氏 融 轻阊梯礓 沅 轻唔仪 轻闶谡软 崾糜碛 轻湘秧 轻沣是 葸卿 徨 闱 醚窍媲
  驷咪 徜羞彦 娩 是秧 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 徙 砣厦 蓓 轻视陧淝 驷 砣厦  轻输翘 软 轻阊砦 禹 轻柔 骀枕蒎 禹 轻蛰 蓓 愉媲 阱 轻唔仪
   徙 碛守 轻遽轻 娩 硎萱 卺 轻阊砦 裴 阡香 糖 轻唔仪 卺 馘  先侨 媲邮驷媲 卺 轻瓦 婷佑媲 嵊砬由 轻抒唔 褪 蓓 轻秧侵 让  怯饰香媲 沅冁闵 沅 融 谜颓 轻掎嫒 轻阊碇 嬉掩驽 锨吾 沅冁闵 轻秧侵  犴乃焰 蓓 闾秧鞘 轻猛锨
 郧逑淝 融 轻瓦倾 谙磴 轻帚瞧 轻许  硎 匝橇邈 媸侨阡 唔 磔嬉 畔亚 糖遽 释汜 眠 勉卿 轻匀侨 媲嵫砬稚  媸徂 儒 锨吾 醚孓 轻鞘颓 轻谇 徇焉 轻尴 轻渔锨漤 犴闱延 轻萦窍  轻唔仪漤 轻靡艳 茹涫屐 轻奕峭
 胀硗 娩 轻阊砦 斡 闳茄砬 勉倾  轻遽轻 驷咪 蓓 咚硌 沅迩 咔 磲谌 轻瓦倾 谙磴 轻帚瞧 媲嵝礓 砻哚驿  脱倾丘 骓刳沔 萌淝铃 婷遽 软叔 闱 轻油 馅沔 轻阆阪 让呜橇 奕硗  氵涫 沅 轻萱 蓓 融 轻闳茄砬
 闱 仪 轻萸艳 呷硌 滔鹎 软 轻阊砦 驽崆 勉 涎闱 菝已 轻谘稚 糟轻 硗是 嵊滏鞘 褪 磙嵴 轻萸艳 软溴 嫒礓 禹 轻柔
  倾 轻陀侨鞘 轻薯 碲嗜彦 融 轻遽轻侨 让溴 瘦孓 後靡艳 卺 轻阊砦 驽  愉媲 拭禹 轻湘秧 轻沣是 菝遽 轻阊砦 崆 硎匝萱 儒星 轻湘秧 轻萸酉  轻许 糜渝 轻唔仪
 驿抒潇 娩 礤 哚 轻匝萸 媲徙厍崛 茹玩 轻湘秧  轻沣是 沅 拭禹渝 蒎 珍碲 唔仪漤 沅 蠕鞘 幂咔 轻隳抒 轻尕漤  婷蠕瞧 锨吾 轻嬗 轻秧侵
 轻柔窍 试逑 随焉 驷侨 沅 轻饰嵴 沅 哚 闱 徨 卺寝 惹嵯驷 轻阢磙
 呤儒 轻友 尴嫜 蓓 轻算卿礓鞘 孢嗜迩 线舒 阋汜 蓓 轻视陧淝 婷巳叔 轻阊砦 惹崤涮且鞘 媲崦葳轻 驽星 彐 呤侨 轻阊砦
 
 阡香 溲舷 禹 轻柔 蒎 徂 砦 轻阊砦 惹徂驷 媲彷卺 勉 垌唁 蒌恃  徨 轻亿磙 媲嵴砬 媲徭徭嵘 蒌弯 谜颓 幂谇 崆 溆艳 轻冕耷 驷 涫融  呜媲 垌唁
 驺 徨 猛揄 蓓 轻徂 卺礤 娩 磙溱淝 韧享 戕溱 驷碛 枕峭鹎 嬲亚勿 孚骓狃
 钦颓 葳 扔
 驽星 彐 呤侨 轻阊砦 惹犴沩 媲嵯犴 轻耷刳 嫒轻潘惹 媲崦艳倾  
 菝礓 呤侨咩
 轻阊砦 涨腿 蓉驷 耷秧 嫒劓崆 呸犴沩 骓瘦孓 卺 轻遽轻 蓓 谙 阊鞘 轻萱 蓓 闳茄砬 轻捭 嫱忧惹 婷艳倾 轻沅禽忧 轻阖焰蜕
   葶 轻许 硎萱 蓓 轻遽轻
  幽轻 妊砹: 萌淝 轻阊砦 秘徂媲 轻徂 轻猛阊 沅 轻算卿礓鞘 媲崾于礓鞘  媲徙秧 硎萱 卺 轻遽轻 柔凵 轻醚耷 锨吾砬 孑 轻蓉驷鞘 轻耷秧  媲崤掎磴砩 葶 碲舷 徜 瘦孓 轻遽轻 卺 轻阊砦

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*呷 轻娃磙 ------ 阋汜 萌媲徂怯 

 轻禹 轻阊砦.. 遽 沅 禹向 渔清
  * 尴磴丘 恃溷 郧谘 轻娃砣 轻娩盅 禹 谌 轻谝硪 萌 蔗峭 耷漆丘:  (阌蹑 滏堰 枣萱 轻沅 倘礓迩 杖峭.. 媲嵴惹 配 崆 崆 萸硐 蓓  轻阏惹).
 * 徇娩 儒 磙障 孺蛰 星 轻禹 轻阊砦 轻许 礓硌 宙铃 哚 阙抒 骓蓉 裔轻 闱棋 哚 薯沣 骓儒 徙谇溴 闱 窍徨 婷籴.
 * 彐 轻宙 蓓 挛 轻漭蕖 媲嵋掩 阡香 叔室 轻醚 阡 媸讶 媸试揶 驽  轻涮 轻许 礓硌 涎嫒 轻忧徇礓 骓逑 轻颓蒲礓 阡香 硎崆造 轻捭 骓渫友  骓柔 犴阪 咔嶷烟驿 轻尴磴 (卺倾鞘 嫒轻涮 邈 礤氏驿).. 礓抒 溆儒  轻厍逖 轻萸窝 裴 奕磲 (轻熙澍笥 媲崽媲仰 轻啧澍笥) 沅 涮驺 轻鱼橇  轻阪轻 轻渔倾蕖 崦溴 磉溆 闱 渔清 骓绦 哚 沅 磙茄 豌清.
 * 彐 轻闱 驺 湘溴 轻友侨.
 * 驽 轻阢茄 嬗 轻窝侨.
 * 驽 亚葡 轻椭茄 蓓 轻掭 轻砣侨.
 * 彐 轻媲拖 轻胀硗 蓓 谇徙 轻秧侵 轻渔锨漤伞 驺 湘溴 哂嫜 (谜萸)  驽 轻饲仁 轻棉香 媲嵫捭 轻谜谌 媲徜蹄 轻迷迦.. 嵬寝 阃轻 嬖软邋  谙.
 * 卺闶 蓓闱 稳咽 娩 闱湓硎丘 翘恃褪 (轻障) 阡 卿蒯寝 释猪亚  轻阊砦 (禹 轻柔) 盟茄 洼碣 猛惹蠕 骀蛰瞧淝 媸媲融淝 轻棉香礓 婷壑  缅 轻阴艳 轻沔倘 後沔省 葚蒉媲 硎厍驷驿 卺 涨腿 轻啼侨 轻谇犴  骓侍怯焰 卺 阊砦 轻勉伞 仪阢礓 娩 迂 卺 徂儒恪 媸谙 卺 晚侵邈  驺 涎媲 娩 嗅 轻徂 阌提 仍迩仙 韧 孟软 谜犴 後亿磴 轻吻嵯 轻闱滔  禹 轻糜砬 轻面拖 婷 轻郧谘 轻萃 轻友 尴嫜 秘徂 卺 轻禹 轻阊砦  绒枕仙 藻硌沈 糖鲜 儒 扪硗叔 蓓 算卿礓鞘 轻扪 轻沅昭.
 * 拖 嗅  阡香 萸 轻涮 轻耷逖 呲窍叔 卺 是融 轻孑怼 嫖窍沐 轻阖碲 儒陷 谡倾  轻贤碓 轻藻硌 (蓓 阊沆 谌 轻阙仨) 谇 1987 嬖咔 轻缅嵘 礞沐 骀徭徭  沅 轻释唔恪 沣茄禹 谇鲜邈 轻秀磴 妊蹄 轻汜勤 惹嵬糖焉 谵 哚 卺奚  驽翼闵 礓轻驿迩 沅 禹 轻柔稀 阆陧 娩 轻瓦 冕垤 徨 逑蓓洹 孚尴媲  隳抒亚 胀禽砬 谘宙 蓓 匝碡 轻闳茄巧 惹彷硐礞. 
 * 咔 轻冗橇  谇犴丘 媲徭徭嵘 谫磴伞 媲徭腾 颓亚稹 葸嗜 轻阊砦侨 轻谔嬉 (轻友 尴嫜)  拚硐 蹄磲绅 嫠 儒 轻湔 轻隳已.. 糖 蓓迩: (猛丬 呜苎.. 婷蛰苎 儒..  阊砦淝 萱 萱 後捭.. 闱 蠕屿 犴嵘 渫 谇碓礓 蓓 鱼.. 犴崾淝 咔涫  萌屐 犴崆 轻阢.. 驿怯 轻遽轻 漤亚 谛侨 视授苎.. 礞 轻贤碓 阋  匀沁.. 阋 掎嫒 婷溴 轻谘沁.. 褥 捩 蹄磲 阊砦茕 猛岩 媲涫昭.. 阊砦淝  砬 (榆硐 轻柔).. 砬 轻犴淝 娩桃 轻孚.. 幂亚弯 萸奘 哚 拖.. 孥茼唁  沩薯 惹徇阆.. 娃奘 咔忧 後柔芟.. 羞亚迩 嗜揿 裴 轻萌.. 阊砦淝 萱  萱 後捭.. 孥硌淝 骓 幂苎峭 咔忧 轻痔.. 嬗徭哝 锨沏丘 蓓 轻输禽  惹嵬誊.. 崆 呙 嫜.. 崆 呙 卧.. 崆 褪 哕怯鞘 轻妊涮 轻蓓 轻邛崛..  砬 淝 砬 匝 咻琼 扪.. 孚礓 惹严 卺 皂秦礓 轻王阊)! 
 * 仕仁  轻拚硐 娩 徂 (禹 轻柔) 骢嵯 阊砦砬 仍迩仙 沩崆 谜犴 崆 兽柔 轻刳  驷 轻萄 驷 轻授享 沅 轻谇 1987 驺 嗅 硌廴 舒侨阡 蓓 娩  眭益焰 轻是秧巍 骓溆捂 轻随侨 唔 硗驷驽 融硐丘 阡 淝享 轻禹窍  媲嵫砬仙 媲崛劓崆 轻呷硌! 
 * 後禹窍 隳遽鞘迩 孚淝昭迩 驷迩  沔倘鞘迩 嫦媲阢迩 沅 轻冕耷 轻耷秧伞 媲徇逆 轻替砩 媲崤涮且鞘  轻是秧雾伞 嫒轻是犴 菖 吣嬗 轻妊涮 崆 收嵬 隳遽丘 徨恰 骀菅 轻痔硖 崆  恃葳 沅 悦 涨腿迩 唔 硗沁 轻忧仙 沐闱 卺 逖体 媸咔搜 阊体 闶痔亚  沅 守擎 勉 蛰彦 轻戕磴.
 * 轻淝享 轻嫱硐 轻许 适媲菅 徨 阡钦  轻禹窍 驺腻崆叔 蓓 渔锨 轻阊砦 彐 轻禹 轻阊砦 崆 菸 驷 谔取 崦溴  茄是 螺寝丘 怯授帐 卺 垌彦 媲邮谡闶 惹崛谙 阢 渔清 葆 适堰 闾轻丘  嶷湘 硎拖 驷 陀嫦 硖窍.
 * 配 闱 娩桃 轻阊砦 崆 礓哐 裴 轻崽嫣  驷 眭闱秧 蓓 裴 轻赃鲇 徜 - 咩 耷 禹 轻亿磴 陀 惹冗- 轻捂茄  沅 吣嬗 闱湎磲砩 嫒崆恃砩 驷垌唁 秘砬蒎 沅 嫜 轻舒室
 * 徜 轻嗜 孑媲窝 轻冕耷.. 驷垌唁 虞 轻恃侨.
 * 徜 面鱼 轻拚选 驺郧骓 轻阖茄 驷垌唁 轻蛰 轻扪漤 轻沲邙泠.
 * 阱箱 儒 娩 阡窍 (坩 轻湘 媲嶝软).   
 * 崆 孟陧 娩漤 绒倾 轻友 尴嫜 轻萸掩伞 徇 轻醚皂 洼 犴 娩漤 呤仁  戕轻丘 融滏卿 (轻阊砦 禹 轻柔) 蓓 胀磔 轻阍清 轻秧侵砩 蓓 藻 眠舒妊  沅 轻谇 1997 庙 奕 酸撬 孚匝礓 谇闱 沅 轻落 软溷 尤掬 尴嫜 融匝  愉媲 咔汜.
 * 嗅 碲漤 娩 视添 妊橇 俏恃勤 徂 (禹 轻柔) 抒 後禹 轻阊砦 奕 眠搜 沅 酸撬 谵嫦 媲崦言磔 沔替稀 蒎 沅 沲糖厢
 * 颓 猛惹其 轻遽轻侨 孢是儒 咄轻 沅 耷 蓓邈 萌 轻谑清砩 (恃替  轻俞倾 驷 视徇 阌轻咤.. 配 轻虞礓 崆 侍秧 卺 轻砣) 蒎 硌硐驿 娩  硌葳媲 耷闵 蛰彦 轻扪漤 轻沲邙鲢 唔 碚硌 绒倾 轻雁 轻猛阊 沅 湘 娩  磙瘦媲 盟彦 骓俞哝 阌轻咤 蓓 涎嫒 轻蓉驷鞘 轻吻烟砩 媲徇逆 轻替砩  媲崦徂侨 轻呸犴沩 媲徂茄砩.
 * 梳 嶷阊 (葬寝) 崆 梳磙 融寝帷  (匀茄) 崆 收涎 沅 驼磔 媸湄 崆 碛湎 沅剞 萸彷茄 软 轻耷闶礓 呷硌  嫖仨选 媲崛驿 郧于 (媲彷笱筠) 媲于伞 视授枕 卺 轻严 媲嶷孺.
 * 庙 糖 崽侨 砬 遽轻侨
 * 唔 氏阪 轻禹窍 媸亿沔 轻秧窍 蓓 柔向 硗咩 忧颓叔 骓秩 汜勤儒 俞厍 怯沐 轻阊砦
 * 星 嶷阊 窍谇 醚阡 嬉阢 梦艳 嗜蒯 轻醚耷恪 崾翼 儒 轻面迩.
 * 输厝 卺 阌勤礤 徜菸 蛰彦 熔阎 嬷阱 萱 迩闵 轻亿磴 戕驷 (咔徨 卿瘦俏丘 硗唔 真嵘 轻糜).
 * 颓 (箩 蛰硌) 阙 禹 轻柔 咄轻 轻胰艳卿 蠕 认 (猛 嫣迩 蠕 抒磴)  阡香 糜橇 替茄 轻拓砥伞 萦歪 卺礤 轻郧谘 孓轻 蓓: (馅 轻氵茄 崆  恃歪 崛垌叔.. 婷挹 菖溥 娩 轻厍阢 轻咔禹
 * 徇娩 儒 砦秦 沅 侍衙媲 卺 沅且谏 轻阊砦 卺 禹窍叔 菝郧 冗逆渝  婷驺 裴礤 蓉演 替砬叔 阖轻惹 彭清 娩 (磙谙媲 蓓 轻瞩) 骓咻媲 阡  轻试儒 惹崦哐沩洹 阙 娩 轻试儒 惹崦哐沩 葆峭.
 * 判 檬 轻戕茄渖 惹嶷亚奚 媲嵊绒 蓓 轻沩崆 蒉 萌昭 轻禹 轻滏 奕 赞磙 轻谜垩 惹虽礓 孚匝礓 谇闱 陀驺.
 * 驷 咔涫 惹嵊绒 蓓 轻冕耷 蒉 洼偈 呤 轻是秧 後阊砦 娩 佥 柔奕  让驷 蓉驷 哐骓 蓓 是秧 轻渔锨 (呙 轻柔享) 蓓 轻谇 1934.
 * 孓叔 咔 轻遽轻 (蛰亚) 硗孺 扔滏鞘 醚融 寿後邃 糜淝 轻崛洹 葆 碚嵬 裴 後阎勤伞 驷 厍奚 徨 惹嶷!
 * 媾星 咔 戕砬 轻亿倾 轻蓉驷鞘 轻阃犴 萸嵊硐 轻阊砦 磉油邈 骓阌湾  绒亚壬 轻谠秧 徂惹 嫒劓嵘 媾星 咔涫 惹徇逆 轻替砩 媲崦徂侨 轻吻烟砩  (糜呤 喏).
 * 轻拖硭 阡掀序 (忍砣 禹焉 轻韧) 骓檬 卺 闱 礤硖  轻勉谇 骓蒉 轻阊茄伞 骓葜 轻谔摇 骓巳 拚 轻耷闵 蓓 沔翘迳 轻禹  轻勉滔 轻许 峭蔬 娩涨彦 阍擎硌 轻阖茄 媸延媲 轻替 茹 泌桃 轻折茄  媲崦蛰茄.
 * 惹嶷亚奚.. 惹崦徂侨.. 惹徙湓率.. 惹徙淝载.. 惹嵩谌砩.. 褪 惹彷 媲彷哐 媲崴耷萆 崆 滢柔 轻嬲禽.
 * 惹徙媲体鞘 轻闳窃焉 轻阊砦 妊涮 崆 砣绣 庙 咪添.
 * 让驷 卿收茄 让劓 闶媲犴伞 嚷窝 萱 蓓 湘秧 轻窝劓恪 嚷窝 萱 蓓  轻沣是摇 嚷窝 萱 蓓 禹咔萸 嚷窝 萱 蓓 湘秧 轻萌厍帷 嚷窝 萱 蓓  轻哝漭涎轻砩 禹 蠕 轻猛阊 闶尴选 媲崦已 闶掊扪.
 * 滗胀邈 娩 磉萱 阡 轻氵侨焉 骓舒掭媲 阡 (轻蓉蓉) 婷 硌捂 逃沐 (後蠕).
 * 轻阊砦 (闱 仁嵬) 崦溴 面.. 崆 硎玩帷 驷 孟 卺 嗅 沅 娩邈  闾叔湘 颓犴丘 蓓 释揄 闱 娩桃 轻亿磴 禹 轻柔 奕 眠搜 沅 酸撬  谵嫦!
 * 轻蛰 蛰 驷 厍崾 阢倾叔 媲彷轴 葜 媲嵋陧 亿磴.
 * 轻闾 媲徙秧 舒勉卿.
 * 轻阊砦 谛侨 砬 遽轻侨.
 * 秧窍 轻阊砦 饲仁 沅 轻靡 崦滗 醚隧淝 捩勤襄 轻闶礓 沅 闳茄巧  渔 轻拊 嫱舷淝 儒 轻孟媲选 葸淝 轻枕窍 孢卿媲 轻匮硐!
 * 挛 稳: 禹 轻柔.. (轻嬗磴 轻掎软 亚湘).. 菅 砬 萌亚屙.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*蓓 轻俞 
惹冗 俞 

  徇 戕倾 戕轻



 驷娩 戕倾 轻亚歪 轻戕磴 怯是袖 峭阆 阃阆 轻陀 咔 呷硌丘
  萸 戕轻 轻拭软 糖 呷硌丘 滔丘
 试演 韧宙 轻拭软 晕枕鞘 试演 哚 轻戕倾鞘 轻忧戕鞘 菰演媲 轻拭软 媸匝萱 儒
 于窍 轻菅磙 峭阆 谇认驿 媲犴 轻窝劓
 于窍 轻徭橇 谇厢 陀 柔轻 阙抒 阃犴 倾涎闱
  嬗谇仙 嬉硌 轻宿禽 媲崆卺倾 蓓蔗 阃阆 涨嵬
  线舒 孪 呷硌 哑碛 轻闾嵊 轻勤犰 後匀侨 媲嵫砬稚 驷琼 轻窝劓
 媲嵊硐 蹄轻 阃阆 阢 轻唔闱骓 淝迫 哑碛 鞘颓 轻窝劓 徇焉 轻尴
 嫣橇 清徇 砬 怯是 峭阆
 卺 怯 孚阊 阃阆 谌锨後 沅 闾嵊 轻阊砦
  嫣橇 清徇 砬 轻腿砣
  轻颓 阃阆 轻砬 哑碛 轻阊砦 轻怯绒 嫜祈 闾嵊 轻枣鸯 轻颓犴
 媲嵫祈 轻忧绒 怯是袖 阃阆 轻皂 阆漤
 咔 阃阆 豌疑 轻哝茄薯 椭嫜丘 卿磙丘 葸卿 沅 吾轻 轻遽轻 轻赞磙 阍演丘 後拭软
  孢卿 雁嬉 焰侨 轻吻烟 蓓 掎 轻拖
  试演淝 茹豌 峭阆 窍秧 亚蓉 滔
  孢卿 彷磔 沅 轻寝厍 淝 迩糟 轻胰硌 媲後媲 轻湫硌 媲嵬软 颓抒 谌锨巅萸
 孥硌邈 沅 寝厍 轻阊砦
  咔 轻勤崆 轻秧侵 沔替锨 冗 阍勤彦
  蒎 清 轻软
  卺郧 吻匮 匝 怯是袖 咩轻 颓阆 孢卿 蕴亚软 阍艳丘 驺勉驿 轻厍逖  媲嵬软 阋汜 媲嵬漤 咔孺 嬗倾 轻阢亚软 媲邮切输 鱼砩 劐 媲闱忧 孚阊  轻啼享 媲嵬软 抻 吻嵯
  孢卿 沅 尴倾 轻崆谌礓 谌湘 轻皂 媲嵯砣 媲崾翘 侨亚屙
  孢卿 洲 掎惹 後拖 媲嵬享 呲窍叔
  掬巧 轻阊砦 媲徜磲 轻靡艳 媲徙崆谌 孢 轻胀
  糖潦 轻切勤 轻秧侵砩 媲星谏 轻糟轻砩] 咔 轻椭嫜 呷硌丘 孚夙闱 谫 轻戕倾 轻忧沩 後亚歪 轻戕磴
  咔 轻亚期 峭阆 湘嵘 孢卿 轻闳馅 侨 皂壬 孢卿 轻秧 闱遽 侨嫣渖
  孢卿 轻椭嫜 卿磙丘
  萏橇 勤智 枣鸯 轻阊砦 嫣闱屙彦
  孢卿 轻哚闱
   咔 轻哚倾 绒涎 轻戕倾
 媲淌阙 卿怯 闱 咔 翘抒勤邈 媲严丘 徭崆 翘抒勤邈 卺礤 媲蹄勤邈
  孢卿 轻哚倾 绒涎 轻戕倾
  颓驷淝 卿 溱舷 懵搜 轻蒉硐
  菝谙箱 沅迩 驷 溱舷迩
  孢卿 轻问倾 轻恃豌 媲徭锨 冗 峭恃倾 徙耷 忧沩 崆 碓儒 戕倾
  琼迩 轻淝
  哚 阊 阡 淹磲 耷闵 沅 耷闱 轻柔 溲舷
 是漤 沅 柔箱 淹 益 蹄磲
  媲崧 娃 徜 卿 滢驷迩 冗 宿
  耷 沅 柔箱 淹 翘汜 益
  琼迩 轻淝
  卿 输昭媲 轻徨 礓昭咩
  清 涮 犴 糟茄鞘 媲犴 轻窝舒
 匝菔淝 砬 媲犴淝 蓓 拭软 轻益 轻咔 崆沩淝
  嬖菔 颓 淝享淝
   琼线 阙卿 媲崆 滗菅 後枕卿 妊卿强靠
 俞 咤讶
 滗忧 唔 媲徇崛 耷 蓓 颓糖 呦 闱 锨硌 孢 尴 襄
 媲犰 徂橇
 俞




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*掎 蓓 轻忧蜕----- 掎 蓓 轻忧蜕 

 洛鞘 嫦沔 蓓 犴嵘 轻拭软
    藻鲜 犴嵘 拭软 蒉硐 轻炮崆 媲徙秧 轻阚萱 徨 扰袖 轻徨 猛阆 阃阆  轻陀 椭嫜丘 沐砣丘 沅 奕 呷茄 轻阌奇犴 惹嵯驷 孢惹 烟轻鞘 轻阊砦  嫜沔义 嫜挠瞧 媾锨秧礤 轻忧绒礓 婷挢侨 驺蕴陧 忍卿 烟轻鞘 轻娩享  轻梦鸯 孚犰 衙渝 轻遽轻 嫜挠橇 婷谥橇 轻鞘颓锨 轻秧侵砩 媲徙涎软  媲嵬咔 媲嶷享 沅 轻晕枕鞘 轻秧侵砩 忍卿 轻炮崆 冗 嬗瞧徨.. 婷友  轻蒉硐 婷遽..
 * 轻椭嫜 轻沐砣 咔 怯瘦是燎 卺 氵卿 轻蒉硐 轻忧沩 蓓 轻嬗 轻秧侵 媲崤卺倾 媲徙淌阙 轻渔锨漤.
  * 哑碛 轻阊砦 轻忧绒 轻糜是 媲徙讶 轻萸轴 阃阆 轻皂 阆漤 咔 硎脱  咔徜歪 蓓 哚 轻鞘糖迩 崆涮峭 犴嵘 轻拭软 骀掭 卺 怯兽惹 呷茄  轻阌奇犴 媲嶂礞.. 孢卿 硎侨 输夙 轻蒉亚 阙 轻毅磲 轻炮崆沩 轻孑  嫜蓓 涎 轻蒉硐 阃阆 阃沔 逵琼.. 媲嵋沩 轻糜是 萌嫒哐 轻勉礓 轻啼享  轻闾彐 蓓 轻卿糖 轻炮崆沩 後磲 轻拭软.. 媲崦邮切 陧屿 轻友翘 婷闾  阏剌 勉礓 媲徙窝 轻梳菀礞漤 轻阊砦 谌窍 阃替.. 
 * 孢卿  轻哑碛 轻糜绒 嬉陧 轻奕磲 轻阊砦砩 孢软彦 轻颓 阃阆 轻砬 阃替 磙  郧阄丘 嬗 轻椭嫜 萸邮谙淝 羞秧鞘 屙壬 轻阊砦 媲崦砬 轻捂轻 轻阍彐仙..  驺 轻涯忧 轻忧绒礓 咔 闱遽 萌嫣渖 椭嫜丘 融 垌壬 阡 轻享茄 倾氏  徙 磙茄 讶 扪 沅 轻毅卿.. 驺酸 椭嫜 轻阢 劐 涨嵬 匝磔 眼 轻傺孑  轻胀砩 (洼馘 轻徨) 媲体 徇惹 雁嬉 轻阊砦 媾锨秧礤 蓓 轻谡 轻绣软..
  * 怯释奘 轻崽渖 轻卺砬 崾滟磴 犴嵘 轻拭软 轻旁窍 媲崾尴硌 绒砬仙 阃阆  轻砬 阃替 驺豌 轻皂 阆漤 孚阊 阃阆 谌锨後 孚认轻俞倾 轻谔磲 孑砬  怯闱陧 驽窃 轻胰硌 孚认轻沅阢 轻湫硌 媲溆 轻厍逖 忧徙 驺咽朱 仁秧  孑延卿 轻淝享 怯闱陧 输厢薯 媲豌 轻湘磴 驺惹堰 阙切.. 裴 糖淙 轻崽渖  轻炮崆沩..
 * 犴嵘 轻孑橇 蹄谑淝 融 愉媲 劓磲 妊糖 媾锨秧礓  婷挢侨 禽滏 义焉 匀侨邈 蓓 晚侵 轻阊砦 轻颓 杖硌.. 猛阆 豌.. 谌锨嵬  轻谇奕.. 谌锨徙溱 轻湫硌.. 猛阆 沃.. 线舒 轻捩漤.. 蓓侵 怯闱陧..  谌锨嵊崆 轻谔磲.. 沩眼漤 轻咛.. 迩糟 轻胰硌.. 谌锨徂窍 邈.. 阃阆 卺  轻糖 洲.. 颓抒 谌锨巅萸.. 蹄轻 轻唔闱骓.. 障磙 倘茄 孥硌邈 咚 萸  卺礓 阏禽褪邈 蓓 彝倾 轻椭嫜.. 孢卿 邃沁 轻咚硌驿 沅 棉厍 轻秧侵  嫜糖 轻鞘颓锨屎 轻阢硐 阏剌 谌窍.. 轻菅磙 轻仨 谌锨嵫豌 阄是..  阃阆 轻陀 轻阎.. 谌锨嵫豌 湃亚屙.. 猛阆 湘嵘 孥硌邈..
 *  轻炮崆 轻阊砦 蓓 阄梳 嬗瞧 轻炮崆 咔 椭嫜丘 惹徇倾 裴 沅 沅谑邈  傺孑邈 阡 轻椭嫜.. 勉 轻炮崆 轻遽轻 蒉 咔 尤寝丘 惹嵬宙 绒砬仙  轻呷硌 蕴亚软 孓鱼 吻嵯 驺硌垆 礞溆 孚秦 轻蹄枕 驽硭 阃阆 轻禹  孥硌邈..
 * 泌智 闾嵊 轻阊砦 轻颓犴 徙 鞘软 椭嫜邈 崦溴 徙 碛绒  犴 轻轻兽橇 让拖邈 渔 糟 轻享 轻仨 後蔗 轻糜秧.. 孓 谘蒌 轻毅磲  抻 吻嵯 惹崆 阢 阃阆 谌锨後 咩 咔 卺 糜 椭嫜丘..    
 *  轻兽礓 惹嶷享 沅 烟轻鞘 嫜沔 轻阊砦 婷挢侨 轻许 咔滏 呶犴 轻渫  蓓 淝享 轻阊砦 吾轻 轻谵嫦 轻梦硌 媲滢刳媲 阡 轻椭嫜 後淝享 蓓 轻愉媲  轻梦硌.. 萏橇媲 融 垌壬 劓磲 孑橇丘 嵩砦 轻匮磙 轻阊砦砩 轻亚歪..  崾藻 轻犴嵘 轻阡寝 轻颓  俏梳秦 香孚 轻羞秧鞘 阙 轻香孚 卺 轻蒉硐..
  * 咪 溆冕 轻许 侨授湘 阡 轻阊砦 嵊滏鞘 阡 糜惹 侨授窍邈 菔檬  轻严嫦 韧友 媸蹄 卺 娩 轻阊砦 徙 碲 糖腥丘 融 娩 卿菅 谵 轻亚蓉  轻阊砦砩 轻捩砩 轻薯 嬲蒎 轻奕厍 轻亚歪 轻颓 陀 谒闱 让溴 棉骒 沅  蔗 轻淹.
 * 葳崆 轻阊砦 售硌 咚硌丘.. 绒湘 轻媲菹礓 轻滔  轻许 徙 硗颜媲 卺 轻阃禽偕 卺 面钦 轻恃侨 轻阊砦 轻梳硐 友 捩  轻淝享 媸沩义 卺 阆 轻是秧.
 * 徙切 恃硐 轻萜 轻滔硐 蓓  轻阊砦  轻谝嵘 阡 闾抒 轻阊砦 轻呷硌 驷涎躺 轻输哐 卺 哚 雁嬉 轻阊砦  嫜糖崆叔 婷挢侨 轻许 珍阪 是秧 轻阊砦 嫱禽冁 卺 叛 哚 轻锰砬  轻忧绒 沅 昭紊 轻沩崆 奕 112 谇闱 韧 轻阌轻闵..
 * 崆 裔淝  涿汜 娩 硭嫒 轻媲菹驿 轻滔 裴 言襄.. 犴阪湘 骓阆媲 庙窍礤 软智 裴  哚 缅 轻阊砦 尕严 幂咔 轻呸涨 媲嶷裔 轻皂厍漤.. 褪 碲嫦 哚 缅  轻阊砦 裴 锨彦 媸谇嫦 轻阌硌 轻豌亚 卿蒯寝叔 渫 捭 轻闾 媲嵊逆.

 毅 胖禽
 * 卿兽 融 轻阊砦侨 呜尕 胀磔 轻障 轻薯 输儒 裴 呜 授搜 炮锨 菅磙 轻哐.
  * 遽 硌硐 轻阊砦侨 娩 售仨 轻胀磔 卺 轻俞软鞘 婷嫣 轻拚嫜 侍清 菅磙  轻哐.. 媲崾 籴 授蛰 儒 蓓 哚 谇 嵯烟 嫦勤 轻输禽 轻幂秧揄 沅 轻湘  轻抒屙享 崴崆松 泌媲 卺 轻舒轻砜!
 * 垩砣 勉 轻许 硌硐驿 轻售仨 卺 轻俞软鞘 婷 手 轻障 阌峭磙 轻侍沩 轻仪戚 卺 嫣 轻阊砦..
 * 阡香 砦蒉 轻阊砦 骓斡 闳茄巧 阃犴 呷硌 面 湘犴 礤翘 轻融 轻炮崆 轻阊砦 骓蛰 扰卺倾 轻守软 媲嵛锨
  婷溴 轻尤 蓓 轻斡茄 崦溴 徙 砣昭 惹嵊崛砬 婷溴 硎垡 蓓 轻嶷砣 褪 幂酉邈 驺崦邈 垩嫜丘..
  *孚湎闱 砣昭 轻炮崆 轻猛阊 惹嵊崛砬 骓颓昭 面体 轻拚嫜 闼徙 葳崾  轻障 侍清 菔焉 轻炮锨 轻颓犴.. 礤翘 轻融 轻炮崆 轻猛阊 骓叔沐  惹徙谇阎 媲嵊陧 徜匝 轻磐惹 媲众禽 轻焰 轻阙滏砩!!.. 媲後 晚咽驿..




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*脱孑 绣软 ---- . 惹冗 沐享 轻匝磔

 眠汜苘苕 萌孚涮苘苘 !!
  邹倾 闾嵊 轻阊砦 认嫜 咔汜 驺闶且恰 蓓闱 砦 汜 轻湃锨 媲崤歪轻  驷尴 迷箱 儒 蓓 孓叔 驽星 娃 轻闾嵊 卺礓 孚犰 哚 娩涨 轻猛阊 轻驽翘.
 酌淝 晕枕 崆 泌演 遽 禹涮 轻耷香驿 後咴 勉 禹菰徭洹 驷咪邈 柔 赃 面  滔帷 娩邈 咔滏 尴 猛愉媲 阢徨 阙 娩享叔恪 轻勉 轻许 彷 裴礤  轻泌礓 嬗陟 轻淝享 轻呷硌 後怯瘦窍 沅 蜗闱叔.
 揍咪 轻爿淹 惹徜尤  犴 彐 咆崆 友峭 轻崆谌礓 轻许 抒 炮茄叔 面 娩迨 阌硌叔 阙 轻阊砦  崦溴 崦驷 阊 磉驿 逍 轻勉 蓓 阃徨 崦提 嗅 徙 硖 轻阚窍焰 孺沁  卺礤 萌锨 萌锨.
 浊嵫庙 阡享 彐 娩 轻嬷 轻蒌 蓓 磲 轻崆谌礓 崆  让 卺礤 骓氵 卿 磉驿 沅剞砬 驺嬷孚砬 驷咪 娃磙 醚 娩 轻咆茄 轻蒌  硗是 裴 胖禽鞘 葳轻 孓窍 卺 兽享 闱 磔硐 轻崆谌礓 轻耷香礓  媲徂锨沆.
  淠沅 奕崆 卺 绒橇 蹄轻 萌孚涮 咩涎 谇恪 驷咪 崆 认 崆  认 沅 怯兽锨 阆讶 呷硌恰 徨 怯 嫜鱼 蓓 哐 轻尴恪 渔橇 咔 面焰软  面 幂秧揄 面 谘软.
 祖替 阆硌 蒌 耷涎 孓骓 磙骓 萌孚涮 骓退  轻崆谌礓 卺 轻盘窍伞 骓劓 轻菅磙 梳耷祈恰 媲徙秧 沅 面 轻娩享 轻薯  于 後怯授卿 惹徙涎软 轻锰卿 沅 孓 认秧.
  孑 阱 媲犴 轻蹄轻  蔬蜒 轻阃擎崆 媸 沁妊 轻糜闱痢 蓓邈 沅 娃 涮峭鞘 孑礤 沅 梦蒉 驷咪  砣揿 勉 怯抒亚彦 沐 嬷焰秧 褪 碡闫 轻谠寝 彷秧掊.
  胀硗 邃沁  傺孑 寝收窍砩 厍弯 孚枕壬 驷咪 轻箱砬 视抒 媲嵬砬 徜 适孓荨 葳犰  轻闾嵊 轻于 轻糖 崽迩 氏阢 媸捩礤 褪 碛守碲 轻彭萸 韧捩 轻体且  轻蒌 媲後勤软.
 浊邮阊 蹄轻 萌孚涮 孺众 轻颓 溲清 蓓 沅 轻呜嫜  闱 蓓濉 孓 磙嫦 轻菅磙 驷勤软 轻滔 裴 菰 媸驽卿 萸崦 媲嵴享  蹄轻 萌孚涮 硗是 後胚闱 媲崾抒伞 茹享 蒌 涨腿 禹焉 驺禹焉.
   驽星 彐 孓 怯兽香 轻阆硌 轻蒌 轻滔硐 褪 磙 卺 崆谌礤 媲崛砥  轻阃碡 儒恪 尕秧奚 轻授倾 热崆箱 嫦俏 轻淝享 星叔 萸邮尴倾 轻阆亚  轻蒌眄 吾轻 轻湓秦 蓓 遮嫒 卺 轻耷香 孚犰 轻阌兽柔眄.
  孚湎  轻攀砬 茹享 蒌  硎嫣 嗅 收犴 哚 轻咆茄 轻蒌怼 葆 碲掎 娩 拭薯  茹享 蒌 锰淙 碚演 惹嵯驷茄 婷涫 恃替 沅 阢崆 淝葳恰 算 磉驿 阙擎滏  庙 哚倾.
  菖星 怯守勤 轻淝享 娩 碲仨 轻雾茄鞘 唔 砦是 轻阙  轻认漤 媲嶝软 孢 轻厍捭 轻阙擎 谙 轻阆讶 轻谇 厝谇 蒎星 磉驿 雾  嫒堰伞 勉 判 怯守勤 呸淝阱 扔热 傺孑淝 轻寝收窍砩 轻闱酸伞 蒎淝 崆 认  沅 轻抒晚 媲崾滢砣 轻糖 轻阌奇.
  吾钦 轻捩 彐 菅磙 轻阊砦  轻吻犴 硗是 崤厍 蒌 耷涎 驺腻帷 萌孚涮 硗是 徙享 蒌 碇磔 徨  驷彷秧蕖 崦 轻阊砦 礤抒 咚硌 惹崾闼磲 轻幂秧揄 媲嶷讶 轻沔鱼 轻戕柔  冗 拭唔 骓揄..
 绣软苘苘苘苘苘苘苘鞘 
  崆 溲葜 葸焉 体且 轻哐 配 咔 蓓 雾 媾兽卿 後阢 轻蒌.
  徇 湮造 卺礤 沅 蔬骓 轻恃侵 轻奕硗 萃礓迩 崆 萸葡 驷 阏嵬 後菅磙.
 宗香 清抒倾 融 轻崆谌礓 让阊 轻氏秧惹 屙 阌奇犴 闾嵊 轻巯茄 驷碛 轻体且 轻蒌.
  崆 认 後闾嵊 谙 轻叔擎 媲徙糖汜 轻萸眼 蓓 闼 逍 轻收演鞘.
  轻卿秩秦 彐 轻阊蔬 驽 轻隳匝 後涮峭 媲彷葬.
  闱 萸葡 轻谵嫦 轻闳雁 媲徨嬗 轻许 磲且 轻视添崆省 判 咔 轻崆谌 碛梳 轻闱 骓呷 轻嬗窍.
  闱 磴硪 萌孚涮 彐 轻鸵 媲嵴亚闵 驷咪 闱星 磔卺 阙 崆谌 崆 砻薯蹇
  谙 糖逡砩 汜谌 轻淝享 蓓 盅 呷硌 卺 炮锨 轻菅磙 孑礤 仍输 嫣逄迳.
 足提 轻遽轻 陧 轻萸释 轻滢 阆硌 蒌砬 嬲享揄 吻嵯 轻滢 阌勤锨 徙享 轻哐.
  仨 溆冕 庙 阏剌 轻滢选 驽 轻崆谌 涨腿 轻枕 媲嵯骓.
 走卿 磴咪 授礓 阏剌 轻滢 阆硌 後哐 氵卿 吻嵯 轻益闵 褪 蔬驿 轻线 轻已耷 哚迩 滢亚.
  嫣嫦 酸撬 轻滢选 蓓 视屙 骓友 徇溆邈 忍焉 掎 媲拖 阡 轻嵋驺 沅 萸劂 轻涨限.
 轻绣软苘苘苌 轻梦碥苘苘焉 
  孚妊 轻绣软 轻梦硌 徨星 轻杖峭 滢驷≥秧 轻阊砦 硗是 崽迩 蒌 犴彐 轴.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*儒湘
 卺 轻享 迩糟
 轻峭阊 驿拚 轻逄驺
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  崆赃 卿 垌侨 谙 呷硌 阡 轻阍茄呱 蓓 菔焉 轻勤锨 轻颓犴 蓓 轻阊砦  试哚 颓嵘 沅 轻怯薯橇 媲巅秩 嬗 轻蹄清硌 媲崆卺倾 葆碛 沅 轻阙捩 卿  硐凿 轻亿磴 清 菔焉 蓓 沔鱼 轻颓犴 茹郧堰 佟伲 崆谌 软溴 谙 沅 崆谌  菅磙 轻匀侨 软溷 售砣 阡钦 怯怯砩 碲抒 卺礤 轻咔仁 蹄轻 侨孚涮 蓓  蠕橇 呜厥 轻蔬薯唔 逍 切 怯仕漤淝 涮驺 轻阊砦 轻许 碓茄哝 颓犴  阙 轻沅饰 轻擎 怯授锨锨 徙惹亚叔 轻嫦砩 窒 轻沅饰 轻茄硎硌 　  崆瘦禹 徨星 轻垌侨 轻呷硌 渔 谙 兽享 後阌逆犴 轻薯 磔恃 卿 兽 卺  谇兽 迥崆 轻崆谌礓 孚香 峭恃禽砩 沅邈 眼 卿邈 尴 驼徭 卺 咔萆  阌释耷叔 轻闱犴 沅 焰鞘 嫱媲菀 萱 阙 问倾 轻抻 轻擎 沅 轻湘秧  轻沣是 　 萸星 咔 闾嵊 轻窍茄 轻许 湔蒎 锨沏 惹彷葬 媲崾拚硌 蓓 窍橇  媲倘鞘 轻窍茄砩 渫 轻菅磙 嫣迩义 轻蒌 尴 擎蓓 茹 卺礤 葶 惹 擎犴  卿 磉驿 轻崆谌驿 闶尴沩 卺礤 任劓鞘 呷硌 驷碛 轻谶 咩 彐 轻颓 轻礞  　 媲巅秧 卿漤 尴 怯抒谑 惹崆阌 蓓 峭享 轻切勤鞘 玩茄 阙 晕枕 阊砦砩  礓兽 骓迩蹄 轻许 碚萱 勤锨 轻阊砦 惹彷窃 骓妊 嗅 惹 轻阊砦  崆仪 闶障亚 後湘秧 轻沣是 !! 孢娩 菔焉 轻勤锨 轻颓犴 犴邮 星 清沩  !! 眼 卿迩 滢厣 轻卿蒯寝 渫 轻阃禽偕 卺 阊咭 轻障茄 媲咩轻 轻阍媲  渫 轻峭瘦琴 柔奕 轻湘秧 媲徇怯 .
 阢驺 涫孓 卿 磔孓 轻俏嫔 蓓  锨蒲 轻哐 沅 巳鞘邈 骓释堰媲 蓓 哚 轻鞘糖迩 嵬 轻忧仙 轻矍迫礓 湘  谛 後颓 容恃 轻勤锨 媲徙郧堰 忍享 蓓迩 奕 卿蒯寝 闳茄砬 轻湔  轻饲漤 吻丈 媲 邃沁 闳茄砬 嫦砩 帚 菔焉 轻勤锨 咔 尴 窃茄 轻礤  轻咔仁 蹄轻 侨孚涮 沅 翘 轻输芹 媲崆溆糖 软 尴倾 轻崆谌礓  媲崆鱼橇 轻薯 卿帚 隳窝 後菅磙 .
 闱滏 卿 湓硌 轻礤 琼智 卿 闱硭硌  轻掎 犴 蔬亚 轻垌侨 垌 轻闳蜒 沅 菔焉 轻勤锨 萃尤 菅茹 蔬驿 邃沁  且闵 崆仪崾 吻蓓 阡 勤礓 轻蹄清硌 驽 轻滢 蓓 轻阡钦 轻逄驺砩 轻倾  轻许 尴 硐葳 蹄轻 侨孚涮 後舒犴 咩 拖 蓓 谙 沅 轻闳茄砬 吾轻 轻湔  轻擎 　 萸徙秧 尴 拭搜 轻 拖 呷硌 熔砬 冗秧 轻阆礓 轻沔捩 驺豌  谌 轻淹沅 轻垩惹 轻许 葜 轻峭恃禽 轻吻烟 卺 轻侍享 後阊砦 碇禽 轻  嗅 卿 轻矍漤 秧糟驿 尴 惹 闾阆 阡 轻嶷 阙 轻阊砦 闱徙 碚 闾嵊  轻阊砦 轻 视骓 阙 淝享 轻忧绒 轻窝劓 轻尕漤 媲碇 崆滗禹 勤茄 吻嵯  轻溱忧 崆拖 轻卿享 轻阚沔焉 蓓 轻湘秧 轻于嫦 孢嗅 崆仪崾 且闵 轻崆谌  禹 薯秧 颓盅 蓓 陷鞘 轻匝厣 驷峭 碲徙 茹 誓驷 轻礤 轻拗砩 蓓 溴琼  轻倾 嫒轻是犴 徙 硎绒 後阊砦 渔 雁智 谔 媲嵫硗 颓阆 沐翘 清犴  谪妊 轻许 硗是 彷恃 毅漤 褪 礓犹 蓓 轻试唔嵘 　 逍 轻滢 崆赃 卿  禹赃 障勤 蓓 亚 蹄轻 侨孚涮 切 徙 碇勤 轻闾嵊 沅 体嫦 嵬嵬嵘  阍沁 禹 薯秧 媲巅卿 秧糟驿 　 涫沅 嗅 !




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*益驺
侨 谇掎 倾怯
 炮锨 崆 礓怯 轻阊砦..!
 * 媲拖 沅 轻糜惹 轻薯 侍卺  轻梦厍 轻畔茄砩 阌舒劁 锨吾 淝享 轻阊砦 驺糖嵊 轻畔茄鞘 氏嫜 玩徨  咩 瘦卺 (忧揄 掏) 娩邈 崆 硎奕徭 轻湔 媲崾真砣 裴 滞 轻巯 阡香  硗纤 轻愚尕 婷谝 嗅 徇搜 颓艳 轻任嫜 玩 阏窍 轻扪茄 嫣嵊橇 轻渔  沣 硪礓驿 轻呜.
 * 是融 严嫦 轻幂谇 蓓 面忧 蹄清硌 轻阊砦 卺  阡擎礓 (轻障) 礞沩 轻毋碛 媲崽阙伞 孢磔 娩迩 (托咽) 沅 菰 轻炮锨  後湔 轻饲漤 沅 轻沔鱼 轻哐骓 孓 绣 轻融 裴 娩 轻胀磔 (蔬彦) 逍  轻闾嵊 驺孓 呤侨迩 沅 沔掭 闱徇迩 轻线舒 阋汜 萌媲徂怯.. 驽星  轻炮兽窍 吻仨 冗 轻陀侨鞘 驷 糜怯 徨 沅 轻胀 崦尤侨 沅迩 娩淝 垌  于硐礓 韧湘 轻菰.. 媾崆 嵴闶淝 尕柔淝 褪 硎嵝 轻淝 扰咽咔 轻梦厍痢  驷脱珍 卺 嗅 轻收骓 惹涎淝 惹崾淙礤 驷菔 轻滟 裴 梦厍 认琼  轻炮锨稀 驷掬勤输 轻亚游 让 逍 轻炮锨 沅 轻缅沩 韧硭 磴咪淝 释享  赃 驿是铺 轻菅磙 蓓 轻湘焉 轻饲漤.. 驽星 碲漤 娩 轻沔宙 呜硌 婷呷  沅 梳 轻氵翘亚 轻薯 碲阆 裴礤 轻融 崾蛰砩 轻陀侨鞘 轻晕枕.. 驷唔  溥驿 限磙礓 眠搜.. 泌妊 邃 阡 衙眄 轻晕枕 媸真秧 崤谙窍 溷嫘添 磲磙  惹徙秧 吲鱼 呷硌 面崆 骓输怯 阙 闱 输寿彦 沅 释享鞘 蓓 轻菔焉  轻耷香伞 卺闱 让溴 磲谌 卺 蓉驷 轻湘秧 驷碛 轻绒橇 面 轻迦尕 嵝徇..  菖 轻认琼 轻糖仙 娩 磉驿 轻谙 氵抒崆 媲崛唁倾 阊渔 融淝砩 软  轻锰逡 轻蒌砩 媲嶝软 阌收腿礓 阙 嗅 轻糖淙 轻坌瞧 呙阊  认礤..  骓漭 逍 轻妊淝闾 蓓 阙舆 戕萱.. 媲崦葜 娩 磉驿 吻烟 轻渔锨 面 蓓  轻驷琼鞘 崤州橇 轻滔砩 嬷闱 娩 轻崆谌礓 禹淝徭 轻亚蜕 轻薯 适淝尤 阙  闱 砣嗅驿 沅 体稀 骓颓葙媲 卺 轻阄益 轻犴寝 轻许 硎亚咩 谌  轻氏秧惹.
 * 後糜.. 涨陷 闾沔谏 沅 迥崆 轻崆谌礓 硎淝驷驿 轻谠橇  (萱) 蓓 磐响 轻阖勤 轻在软 谵 磐响 轻氏秧惹.. 驿弯 咪耷 秧侵眄 沅  媲倘淝 轻滢 媲崾真砣 蓉软谏 轻颓..!
 * 轻媲菹驿 轻滔 卺 轻菅磙  蓓 轻矍崛 邈 闾沔谏 沅 轻沔清 轻沣硪伞 驷咪邈 砦梳萱   沅 晚 轻蠕砩  轻谥犴 孓侨犴叔 崤邮碲侨 闼 梳 轻猛闱 轻薯 岩缅 儒 阆讶迩 轻滔硐  婷舒挹 娩 室硐 逍 轻猛闱 媸南 徜是铺 谶禹伞 棉徨 轻耪侨鞘..!
 *  帚 轻崆谌礓 轻滔 沅 炮是 卺 氏秧软 面 酸撬 蓓 轻糜孺凇 孑 轻阊砦  禹氏讶 礞沩恰 嫜茹 驼薯 蓓 轻礞 轻媲拖 闱 硖妊淝 卺 轻托 嬷焰焉  氏秧体 日嫜 卺沩 胀硗 瘦窍砬 後滤茄 轻糖淙砩.
 * 限 菔焉 轻炮锨  嫖劓咽迩 适蒯 舒翘 轻菅磙 蓓 阙舆 戕萱帷 媸咔汜 轻体嫦 湃氏橇  惹崤锨秧礓 媲崽迩翼 轻厝 媲彷漤 媾问涨枕 轻售许伞 婷黉 驷碛 哚 轻黉  潘 娩 邃轻 释葙鞘 咚硌 滔 蓓 逍 轻障 涫沅 娩 硎 庞氏亚咤 褪  磉驿 轻炮锨 溷嫘添 骓释窃 轻淝享 耪侨鞘 轻崆谌礓 咩 咔 硗纤 蓓  轻沔怯 轻闱猪.
 * 谙 呸倾 阙舆 戕萱 後炮锨 蓓 兽享秧 彐 兽暂  垌 阌释 後闾嵊 媸亚雾 後体且 轻蒌怼 媸忧遽 呷硌 沅 轻匮蓓 蓓 融  轻折瞧 轻薯 蔬驿 阊酝 後手毋 媲崤湓厍 阙 阊嫜 轻毅洹 驺溴 轻垌侨鞘  轻矍阒 後勤软 阡 逍 轻氏秧惹省 媲徙谘孑 娩 轻崆谌 沔挹 卺 谵  磐恃禽 阙 轻淝享 驺瘦眼 抒倾 崾漭硇 轻妊倾 轻氏秧软伞 媸垌儒 阡  轻氏秧惹 碲漤 娩 邃轻 阍哚 阌哝 阡迩.. 孓 驷 毅卿 (轻凼凼  媲嵯酉由)..!
 玩窃
 * 遽 视氏陧 轻玩咩 轻言硐 授眄 崽渖 庞仕闱 沅 谠焉 迷吻 徙 碛绒 徭峭 沅邈 衔驷 享茄 轻淝享
 * 沅 娩 谘蒌 轻阊砦.. 孑 阄梳 轻娃 咔涫 寿逖 闾沔谇 沅 轻畔茄眄  轻闶豌禹.. 碛禽 轻媲拖 沅邈 裴 阏 骓蒯 翼茄 淝享 轻缅犴 媲嵋闱徇  骓阪 惹後媲仆 轻氵舒壬 卺 勉 娩 硎 守软掊.. 驷咪 崆 磲人 娩 硗蓉  骓溴茄 蓓 轻呜媲 轻面犰.. 恃 闱 彐 轻尤瓤
 * 授眄 (体且 後哐) 媾巅橇 (锨蒲 轻哐) 犴 裴 滟秧 滔硐 氏 卺 豌怯 轻淝 阙 轻滔硐 嬷谳邈 阡 轻守软..!
 * 尴 蔬驿 轻幂咔 胀硗 咩 咔涫 蓓 阊鞘 忧绒 骓檬 轻菰 蓓 轻守软  崾媲众 轻尴亚.. 孚香 庞授锨 轻融 崾豌 轻滔硐 沅 轻宙侨 媲後媲仆  媲崾淝裔 阡 轻娩闱 轻兽犴享 蓓 轻授倾 阙 轻悦 轻秧侵.. 嵝徇 用呤  扰邮阊茄 娩 轻恃享 尤儒 轻谵犴鞘 轻畔茄砩 轻阌逆嵘..!
 * 授眄 谙 沅  轻崆谌礓 轻尴倾 咛迩 後哐.. 驽 (庞 轻厢) 嵯瞧焉 轻哐 磴逑 崾锨吾  盼收钦鞘 嬲锨 漭嫘.. 嬷砬 孓 蓓 轻昭勤鞘 轻配昭禽砩 崦溴 授眄 赃犴  蒉 垌 阏玩 孺蛰 尜磔 媲滞..!
 * 盼是 闾嵊 轻阊砦 汜谌 邮窍  轻窝劓 崾耷 卺礤 轻闳茄砬 轻延沩 蓓 轻湘秧 媸糖遽.. 面 娩 硖遽 娩  轻攀颓 轻幂秧揄 尴 唾 轻嶷 卺 逍 轻汜谌 崦溴 垌 隳遽 婷阎硎  沅叔砩 轻蔗峭砩.. 嬲崛 韧硭 娩迩 尤 面 嫜祈禹 蓓 耪侨鞘 轻崆谌礓..!!
 * 湔盐 蓓 嫣 轻闾嵊: (砬阢 谌锨嵫晚 轻挢).. 渫醒邈 沅 蔬亚 轻梦厍.. 蓓捩徭 娩 轻障 蔬彦 轻闾嵊.. 媸抒潇 菰徨.. 谔软..!!
 * 沅 磉彦 崆 礓儒 後呜 驷 硗醒 沅 轻孓孚 蓓.. 柔 硎堰 饰仨 媸抒窍 媸舒沿 蓓 轻菰..!
 * 轻障 呤仁 阡 阃切硌 誓享 彷葬 轻炮锨 崦 沅湘儒 椭 驼薯 嫜渺 融礓 闱 硗纤 奕 娩 磉嗜..!
 * 胀蓓 阊砦 绒倾 阢 轻啼享.. 驽 庙智 崆谌 忧绒 崦匀轻 轻阊砦 孢侨输  菅磙 萌孢湘 崆 硖遽 彭糖软鞘 嬗崛砬 轻炮锨.. 驷 砦嶝 轻阢 轻蒌  妊庙 蓓 轻闾嵊..!
 * 庞抒亚 轻嶷 扰邮窍 轻窝劓 碲漤 叛瘦勤 轻耪侨鞘 嬗 轻崆谌礓..!
 * 蓓 轻湔 轻面 授阎 轻阊砦 媸盅 沅 垌侨鞘 轻崆谌礓 扔热 轻耪侨鞘 轻淝侍 阡 轻嶷 卺 恃是 轻汜谌 轻谑磙..!
 * 轻阄磔 蓓 轻勉 娩 轻阢 扰邮窍 轻阊砦 碛硌 热亓 闳轻 蓓濉 阙 佩闱  媲滞 媸糖遽 沅 闾嵊 硗擎 娩 碲徂 哚 皂 卺 糟勤鞘 轻玩咩 轻言硐..!
 * 闶孓 滔 冕 磲谌 轻菅磙 卺 汜谌 蓓 轻湘焉 轻饲漤.. 驽绣 斡茄  呷硌 闱 徙 碛输菅 轻阊砦侨 捩勤襄 骓认面 认葳 轻阢 邃沁 犴哝  轻庞是 蓓 轻蜗闵 吾轻 藻秧 咄 棉侦..!
 * 视添崆 闶沩疑 媾谙窍 淝拚 徜 砟享 徜是铺 添仙..!
 * 融 娩 梳揿 轻菅磙 馅媸礓 崤耷闵 阙舆秧 後炮锨 惹嵯闱翼 嫒嫜视嫦卿  檬孓 娩 磉驿 菅磙 轻匀侨 眠搜 滔砩 蓓 沅禽忧叔.. 阙 梳 轻胖禽鞘  轻添仙.. 婷抒潇 轻阋硐 沅 轻输禹 软 轻体且礓 後庞瘦窍 轻拚骒.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعقد لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماع مهم  عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الثلاثاء 21 يناير 2020م، برئاسة مولانا محمد  عوض حميدة في مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .. وعلى صعيد اخر تنطلق  عند الساعة الثالثة من عصر الْيَوْم الثلاثاء،  الورشة الوسيطة لحكام  النخبة، الدوليين، والقوميين، وذلك في  ملعب الجيش بداية بالاختبارات،  وتستمر الورسة بالمحاضرات النظرية في اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، وذلك حتى  السبت 25 يناير 2020م، وتقام الورشة تحت إشراف عدد من الخبراء.. ويأتي ذلك  في استمرار لبرامج التطوير وانفاذ شعار (رفع القدرات) الذي رفعه الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم خلال العام 2020م ..   
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشباب السعودي يتأهل إلى نصف نهائي كأس محمد السادس
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ينتظر  الشباب الفائز في مباراة مواطنه الاتحاد مع أولمبيك آسفي المغربي المقرّر  لها الخامس عشر من فبراير، لملاقاته في الدور نصف النهائي من البطولة، التي  يحمل لقبها النجم الساحلي التونسي.



تأهل  الشباب السعودي إلى نصف نهائي بطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال بعد  تخطيه منافسه الشرطة العراقي في مرحلة الإياب لدور الثمانية في عمان بالفوز عليه بهدفٍ دون مقابل.

وأحرز هدف اللقاء الوحيد اللاعب كريستيان جوانكا في الدقيقة الـ”88â€³.
وكانت مباراة الذهاب بين الفريقين انتهت بفوز الشباب السعودي على الشرطة العراقي بسبعة أهداف دون مقابل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * أتالانتا يتعرض لخسارة مفاجئة أمام سبال في الدوري الايطالي
 * ثنائية كيتا تقود موناكو إلى ثمن نهائي كأس فرنسا
 * الشباب السعودي يحجز أول مقعد بالمربع الذهبي للبطولة العربية
 * ثنائية كاسونجو تقود الوداد لخطف صدارة الدوري المغربي
 * الجزائر : شبيبة القبائل يستعيد توازنه بالفوز على مولودية وهران
 * السعودية : الفيصلي يصدم الهلال بتعادل متأخر في مباراة مجنونة
 * مصر : الاتحاد السكندري يعود للانتصارات من بوابة الطلائع
 * ريال مدريد يتعاقد مع البرازيلي رينير خيسوس لاعب وسط فلامينجو
 * رسميًا.. برشلونة يضم المهاجم الألباني ري ماناج
 * فياريال يعيد مهاجمه الكاميروني كارل إكامبي إلى ليون الفرنسي
 * عقوبة قاسية بحق مشجع أساء إلى بالوتيلي
 * لاتسيو يطالب بتغريم بعض جماهيره بسبب بعض الهتافات الفاشية
 * نيمار يستفسر عن سيتين مدرب برشلونة
 * السعودية ومصر في المجموعة الحديدية لكأس العرب تحت 20 سنة
 * المجموعة الأولى: العراق وتونس وموريتانيا والكويت
 * المجموعة الثانية: المغرب والبحرين وقطر وجيبوتي
 * المجموعة الثالثة: السعودية وفلسطين والجزائر ومصر
 * المجموعة الرابعة: السودان وليبيا والإمارات وجزر القمر
 * الرجاء يطلب التحقيق في أداء حكم قمة بركان في المغرب
 * مبابي: زيدان قدوتي الأول في عالم كرة القدم
 * أرتيتا مدرب آرسنال: نواجه سوء حظ.. وغيرنا العديد من الأشياء
 * شوستر: ميسي وجريزمان رفضا خلافة سواريز
 * جوارديولا: ليفربول استثنائي.. والوصافة أصبحت هدفنا
 * ساري: رونالدو وحش يتغذى على الأهداف
 * ديبالا: أتمنى اللعب والاحتفال مع بوجبا مجددا
 * تشافي: السد المرشح الأقوى على الورق أمام الخور

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 :

 * أستون فيلا (-- : --) واتفورد الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * إيفرتون (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * كريستال بالاس (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 12

 * شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * بورنموث (-- : --) برايتون الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * تشيلسي (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 22:15 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ كأس إيطاليا 🇮🇹 - ربع النهائي :

 * نابولي (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

——————————————
 ◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا 🇪🇸 - دور ال 32 :

 * ريال سرقسطة (-- : --) ريال مايوركا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : KSA 1

 * ريكرياتيفو (-- : --) أوساسونا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : KSA 2

 * إشبيلية (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : KSA 1

——————————————

 ◄ كأس فرنسا 🇫🇷 - دور ال32 :

 * ليون (-- : --) ليل الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

 * طنطا (-- : --) الجونة الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة
 * بيراميدز (-- : --) مصر المقاصة الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس الاندية العربية 🌍 - ربع النهائي :
 * الشرطة - العراق (0 : 1) الشباب - السعودية
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20 :

 * أتلانتا (1 : 2) سبال

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * الفيصلي (2 : 2) الهلال

——————————————
 ◄ كأس فرنسا 🇫🇷 - دور ال32 :

 * سان بريفي (1 : 3) موناكو
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

 * اسوان (1 : 3) وادي دجلة 
 * طلائع الجيش (0 : 3) الاتحاد السكندري 
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السابق يامن الزلفاني يقود مفاوضات مع بكري المدينة للعب في ظفار العماني
 .
 .
 يقود مدرب المريخ السابق وظفار العماني الحالي التونسي يامن الزلفاني  مفاوضات جاده مع لاعب المريخ بكري عبد القادر (المدينة) من أجل حسم أزمة  اعارته الي نادي القوة الجوية العراقي وضمه الي نادي ظفار في الدوري  العماني وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان الزلفاني فتح خط التفاوض مع لاعب المريخ  وبدأ فعليا في وضع خطوات لحل الأزمة بالعراق ومن ثم التوجه إلى مسقط

 ونتواجه بكري المدينة أزمة كبيرة ربما تحول إلى الفيفا مع نادي القوة الجوية العراقي الذي وقع له معارا لكنه رفض اللعب في العراق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب مدربا للمريخ
 .
 .
 ابدي كابتن المريخ السابق فيصل  العجب موافقته علي تولي منصب المدرب العام بجانب الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة  ويجتمع اليوم الملك مع المجلس لإكمال الاتفاق ووضع الخطوط العريضة ويذكر ان  العجب رفض في وقت سابق ان يعمل بدائرة الكرة حيث كانت رغبة العجب ان يعمل  ضمن الطاقم الفني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تفاصيل جديدة بشأن أزمة الغاني ريشموند
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” تكشف عن عدم ممانعة نادي الخرطوم الوطني تسوية اللاعب الغاني ريشموند مع إدارة المريخ.



أفادت  تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ نادي الخرطوم الوطني لم يسحب الشكوى التي  دفع بها إلى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”الفيفا” ضد اللاعب الغاني ريشموند.
وقالت المصادر إنّ نادي الخرطوم الوطني يتمسّك بإجراء مخالصة مع اللاعب الغاني ريشموند.
وريشموند ـ غاني الجنسية ـ انتقل إلى نادي المريخ الخرطوم بعد نهاية عقده مع الخرطوم الوطني في ديسمبر المنصرم.
ويطالب  نادي الخرطوم الوطني بحسم الأمور مع اللاعب الغاني بعد تخلّفه عن مزاولة  نشاطه مع الفريق وغيابه لمدة ستة أشهر قبل انتقاله إلى المريخ الخرطوم في  الانتدابات الشتوية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية ----- زين العابدين يسن بابكر 

قرارات مجلس المريخ

*يوالي نادي المريخ إعداده للنصف الثاني من الدوري وسط إقبال متذايد من نجومه للحاق بركب الاعداد حتى يحجز البعض موقعه من التشكيلة وسط غياب عدد اخر من غير عزر مقبول وتجاهل كامل من مجلس الإدارة ودائرة الكرة ثم الي  متى تستمر هذه الفوضى بالنادي الكبير.. ؟!
فمجلس الإدارة يوميا يصدر قرارات جديدة بشأن دائرة الكرة ويسمى هذا ويأتي بعده ليسمي ذاك وعلمنا ان هنالك اتجاها لتعين الكابتن الخلوق فيصل العجب مدربا عاما وقبله أصدر قرارا بتعين الكابتن التاج ابراهيم في دائرة الكرة ثم تمت إضافة الكابتن الضو قدم الخير أيضا وكل هذا واللاعبين بعضهم لم ينضم للمعسكر بحجة عدم استلامهم لحقوقهم المالية فمن اين  يأتي مجلسنا بأموال للذين يتم تعينيهم في المناصب الإدارية… وهو استحقاقات بعض اللاعبين لم يوفي بها؟!
*على المجلس ان يكون مرتبا في قراراته بدلا من هذا التخبط  الذي يحدث  الان بالمريخ وأن يعمل على تهئية الأجواء بالنادي ومعسكر اللاعبين اولا ثم يعمل على ترتيب الأوراق الإدارية الأخرى فالاهتمام بفريق الكرة هو الأهم ولايعقل ان يأتي اللاعب للاعداد ويرجع لبيته ما الفائدة من الاعداد اذن. ؟!
بهذه الطريقة كان من الأفضل عدم إعلان قيام معسكر للفريق اصلا واذا كان السبب عدم وجود المال…  وهو المتوقع تماما كان من الأفضل للمجلس ان يكون واضحا ويعلنها بعدم قدرته على توفير مبلغ الاعداد وعلى الاقطاب مد يد العون بدلا من ترك القارب للاعبين في الحضور من عدمه… 
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*مجلس المريخ يتخبط كثيرٱ.. 
*الي متي يتخبط المجلس في قراراته.. ؟!
*من يتخذ القرار في هذا الوقت الغير مناسب. 
*واين كانت هذه القرارات من قبل. ؟
*هل تزكر المجلس في هذا التوقيت اهمية وجود مدرب عام للفريق ونحن نعلم ان المدرب السوداني لايحتاج لمدرب عام معه مهما كانت شخصية. 
*قرارات مريبة لن تدوم طويلا. 
*على المجلس ودائرة الكرة فرض الانضباط في الفريق اولا .
*معسكر الفريق حاليا غير منضبط تماما. 
*بعض اللاعبين يرتادون المحلات.... وأمام مرائ من الجمهور ودون خجل. 
*ان لم يحسم المجلس الأمر في هذا الوقت سيندم كثيرا
*لاغضاضة في تعين الكابتن الخلوق التاج في دائرة الكرة ولكن أرى أن القرار متعجل. 
*الجميع يعلم الصفات الثرة في التاج داخل الملعب وخارجه ولكن كان من الممكن الصبر قليلا او العمل على تاهيله قليلا. 
*كابتن التاج وجد حب عميق لدى جميع الصفوه وهو معتزل حديثا لماذا اذا فشل؟
*ماينطبق على التاج سينطبق على كابتن فيصل العجب. 
*ليس كل لاعب ماهر مدرب ناجح؟
*مجلس المريخ يقود النادي الي اين.. ؟
*اخيرا تحققت أمنية اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن واحترف مع نادي اهلي بعريح الجزائري. 
*خشي الجميع من ضياع موهبته بعد الاصابة وفشله في الاحتراف في النادي الاماراتي. 
*الان اللاعب أصبح لاعبا رسميا بالفريق الجزائري. 
*اللاعب في اطلالة له عبر صفحته بالفيس ودع الجماهير المريخية برسالة مؤثرة. 
*طلب اللاعب من الجماهير المريخية الدعوات له بالتوفيق في مشواره الجديد. 
*وذهب اكثر من ذلك في حديثه حينما قال ان بيته الأول والأخير هو نادي المريخ. 
*بإذن الله الصفوه ستدعو لك كثيرا وتتابع أخبار ناديك كثيرا وستشجعه. 
*عليك باحترام العقد والتعامل باحترافية حتى تواصل رحلة الاحتراف الي آخرها. 
*عالميا الليفر يحسم قمة النار بثنائية فاندايك و الفرعون المصري..
*٢٢ مباراة بدون خسارةبالدوري حتى الآن 
* و الفوز علي جميع الاندية بلا استثناء.  
*صدارة حمراء تسر الناظرين. 
*كلوب من نجاح إلى نجاح
*الليفر يحطم أرقام خيالية لايمكن الوصول اليها حاليا. 
*إقترب الليفر من الفوز بالدوري وفوزه به مسألة وقت فقط. 
*قرأءة سريعه في الشارع السياسي الان .
*تخطي الدولار حاجز المائة جنيه. 
*اللهم لانسالك القضاة ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه. 
*ازمة وقود وخبز بالولايات عامة (الأبيض بورتسودان)؟
*قرنيت بالحاج يوسف في مناسبة يودي بحياة (٧) اشخاص واصابات خطيرة. 
*السودان الي اين؟
*هل من منقذ؟
*أين المهدي المنتظر ٠٠٠
*من يقف وراءكل تلك الأحداث. ؟
*إنهيار الاقتصاد الوطني من يفرح له؟
*ماذا تنتظرون اكثر من هذا؟
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*اللهم جنب بلادي الحبيبة الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن واحفظها من كل شر ومتربص بها…
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة في المريخ لتأهيل دار النادي



الخرطوم: باج نيوز

اجتماع مرتقب بشأن عمل اللجنة وفق ما علم”باج نيوز”.



أعلن المدير العام لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري قرارًا اليوم”الثلاثاء” سمى بموجبه لجنة لتأهيل وصيانة دار النادي في المرحلة المقبلة.

وفق الخطاب الذي حصل عليه”باج نيوز” فإنّها ضمت مدير الاستاد البصري عيسى التوم، ومدير النادي مبارك معاذ، وعضوية كلاً من آدم محمد عطية،جفون آدم محمد، مصعب سيد أحمد، حسام الدين محمد ناصر، حسام الدين عمر محمد عبد الله، إبراهيم حسن آدم، أيمن مزمل.


*

----------

